# Am I halucinating?



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was driving on the span heading west on Sunday and I happened to glance down near the pilings close to shore. I saw a small boat but then I saw two things that confused me. I am not sure if they were on yaks but it looked like it. However they were standing up with a brace like thing. I believe I go a glimpse of a pair of outriggers but this quick glance was all that I could afford while driving over the bridge. It looked like the guys were standing on their yaks with a pole like bicycle handlebars thing in front that they would grasp and lean on. 

Did I have an entrepreneurial vision or is something like this really in existence?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

have heard (never seen) about outriggers for kayaks- guessing that would be an ideal way to cruise the flats in Florida, and stand up if your sight casting to fish in the shallows.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*They make them*

already, been out for awhile. Some people have made themselves....Google "Kayak outriggers" and one of the first site...should be of a homemade model, that looks pretty good.....When i decide to get one, it will have to be with a "Outrigger" .....that way i can stay drier, and it will give something else for the sharks to bite


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know about the outriggers for yaks I am talking about the device that (evidently) pops up to give a brace/platform to lean against when you stand in your yak. Again that is what it looked like to me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

you did see one,they make them also...but them use with the outrigger....you wouldnt belive all the kind of things they make for "Yaks" its becoming big thing, in fact it becoming so big...That here in Fla, the state was talking about having to register them. So they can get some money out of it also


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Did it look*

like this.... www.freedomhawkkayaks.com

they have a leaning post and outriggers build right into it....opcorn:

and they do make "Leaning post" for kayaks:fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> like this.... www.freedomhawkkayaks.com
> 
> they have a leaning post and outriggers build right into it....opcorn:


Cygnus, if you did in fact see the Freedom Hawk in action, I'm glad. It so happens that I spent a day fishing with the inventor and owner of Freedom Hawk, David Cameron. He's a helluva nice guy with one FINELY thought out and high quality product.

If I ever take up serious fly fishing, I will own one, pricey as they are..


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Must be Crazy?!*

I give it to you guys who YAK. Yours are bigger than mine. But with the high probablity of coming across a gator in any of these florida backwaters I just wouldn't be caught alive in one of these:

http://www.kayrak.ca/#


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> I give it to you guys who YAK. Yours are bigger than mine. But with the high probablity of coming across a gator in any of these florida backwaters I just wouldn't be caught alive in one of these:
> 
> http://www.kayrak.ca/#



No reason at all to be fearful of gators...Leave them alone and they'll leave you alone. Been fishing with 'em for over 30 years.

Thousands of tourist Yankees canoe/kayak in the Okefenokee Swamp every year, and I've never heard of a problem..

Gators are a non issue. Don't let them stop you from 'yakkin, if you have an interest...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Railroader said:


> No reason at all to be fearful of gators...Leave them alone and they'll leave you alone. Been fishing with 'em for over 30 years.
> 
> Thousands of tourist Yankees canoe/kayak in the Okefenokee Swamp every year, and I've never heard of a problem..
> 
> Gators are a non issue. Don't let them stop you from 'yakkin, if you have an interest...



I've been considering a jon boat or something similar. I've heard of a lot of good fishing in the ICW along beach blvd. Ultimately I'd like to get a center console when I retire. I read an article about a couple who took their center console down the intercoastal all the way to the keys and back. It was a leisurely trek inwhich they stopped and fished in a great number of fisheries. That sounds like a ton of fun! And with a center console I can do a little blue water on a good day.

RR, I'd like to meet you one day. I've seen you on the jaxpier site and I've seen the video you guys did at onetruemedia. That was very cool. From that I did one on my daughters first year. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

Gators arent that big of a problem, just like sharks....do attacks happen? yes but thats just bad luck.....I know if Gators or Sharks ever decide we are on their menu.....we would find other ways to get around it.....Look at the folks "Down Under" They have so many animals that want to eat them.....(Croc, great whites, Snakes, spiders, jellyfish) that kill people every year...but they have found a way to live with and still enjoy the things they love to do. 

Bad luck and poor choices, that people make are what get them attacked.

Follow the rules of nature and you wouldnt have to worry....unless you have alot of bad luck 

Oh i talk about "Sharks" and not wanting to go in the water.....but i don't even think about it, when i am wading in the surf to cast my pole....i worry more about rip tides,rays and stepping in a hole......now if something bump into me, i know i would just pass out or poop on myself  but thats another story 
As for 'Gators' we did see a couple of bad attacks last year....i belive somethng that has never happen before.....So if they are deciding to put us on their menu, we will overcome it...Just like we have over everything else....fish and don't stress about it..So what if one day, a crazy greatwhite, that got loss and is swimming our beaches, looking for something to eat:spam:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

RR It may have been!! Like I said I try like he!! to be a safe driver so I could only glance for a second. The guys were not far from shore ... maybe 2nd or 3rd pylon.

That is pretty cool.

As of now I am still leaning the Hobie Mirage way.

Up here where I will yak fish sharks are not a big deal and gators are a non issue so the biggest thing ya have to deal with is freezing your gnads off in the chilly waters of the spring, fall and winter.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> Bad luck and poor choices, that people make are what get them attacked.
> 
> Follow the rules of nature and you wouldnt have to worry....unless you have alot of bad luck
> 
> ...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> I know a little about gators. I know they can stay submerged up to 45 min I know they like to lay in wait near shore.
> 
> I was watching Man vs. Nature when he was traversing the everglades and he mentioned 3 women were killed by gators. I was swimming and the other two were just standing near the water's edge.
> 
> Me land mammal! Not dinner!


I saw that same episode. I would not be in a yak out in the everglades ... ain't no way!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> RR, I'd like to meet you one day.


That ain't NO problem Ed... 

Just hook up with me and the rest of the R/C on an upcoming trip...You're welcome any time.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i am*

city boy too...(Bronx, NY) the three women that were killed. Was something unheard of in fla, in fact in the last 58yrs there have only been 17 people killed by gators....if you add up all the gators we have, all the bodys of water, and all the people.....Its a wonder "More" people arent killed.....We also have alot of people that move down here. That don't have a clue, whats in the water i am afraid we are going to see more encounters, because people don't exercise more caution. When they are near water (any body of water) i have been follow by "small gators" but they were just chasing my lures......And you always have some dumba$$ that feeds gators, just to impress his friends.....now you have a gator that looks at everyone, like he suppose to have food just remember late summer are when gators nest, don't get caught near one....and don't feed them....and just use some common sense when you are near water.......This also goes for surf fishing..... i feel bad for the famliy that lost a loved one........but these are just wild animals and when you enter their "Homes" you better use caution. opcorn: i am a city boy, but i have to have some "*******" in me, i love country music....and that something unheard of in a spanish person...heh, heh....My GF cracks up, when people see the things i like...


----------

